
What do you consider the most interesting scientific news? - baoyu
http://edge.org/contributors/what-do-you-consider-the-most-interesting-recent-scientific-news-what-makes-it
======
TeMPOraL
Wow. Some of these are really interesting and I've completely missed them. For
example:

[http://edge.org/response-detail/26769](http://edge.org/response-detail/26769)

TL;DR: forcing homozygosity through applying CRISPR to hack DNA repair = a way
to spread any gene quickly throughout an entire population of sexually
reproducing (fast enough) organisms. Apparently it's demonstrated to work.

~~~
effie
The article says it is due to forcing homozygosity...

~~~
TeMPOraL
My mistake, thanks for catching it! Edited the comment.

This is a difficult term for me to spell so I just copy-pasted it from the
article... and accidentally selected the wrong word.

------
fitzwatermellow
Apart from Crispr, Deep Learning, Autonomous drone swarms, and Mars missions,
an important development in human society seems to be the dawning of an era in
which "crime" becomes impossible.

Accuracy in determining our genetic and digital fingerprints, combined with
ubiquitous surveillance and predictive machine learning may make going "on the
lam" prohibitively difficult. In concert with LE's newfound prowess would be a
subtle but pervasive mass media campaign that targets pre-criminals with
cautionary tales of the apprehended. One hopes that progress in rehabilitation
and societies capacity for forgiveness matches these developments apace.

ps happy 2016 HN!

------
ttctciyf
A little surprising to me to see Peter Gabriel amongst the respondents!

His answer [1] seems to be an update of the scenario which (iirc) inspired the
lyrics to the song Here Comes The Flood[2], co-written with Robert Fripp quite
some time ago, which ponders the impact of a sudden explosion in the
availability of previously private "inner" information.

1: [http://edge.org/response-detail/26632](http://edge.org/response-
detail/26632) 2:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MdwLhu9bZAE](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MdwLhu9bZAE)

------
analog31
For me, the most "interesting" scientific news in my lifetime, is also the
worst: Global warming.

